# LOST DOG WALKER HOUND IN SANPETE



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont know if she got off her chain or if someone took her. If anyone has seen or heard of anyone picking up a black white and light brown female walker hound let me know I hae a 500 DOLLAR CASH reward out. There were also two pups about 4 months old with her. 

Mark 8018701709 thanks


----------

